# Kayaking?



## HipGnosis (Aug 16, 2017)

I am thinking of getting a kayak.
I've never been in one.  But I've done lots of canoeing and rode rubber rafts down white water rivers.
I've watched multiple videos of how to launch, get in, paddle and get out.
I've found multiple places near me that rent kayaks.
But...
What do I take?  And how do I take it if the kayak doesn't have dry storage?  One of the rental places also rents 'floating coolers' that tie to the kayak.
I have water shoes.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 17, 2017)

Hip-
I've kayaked a whole lot- been in a lot of paddle boats. I have six or seven of the things right now.  There are very many kinds, sizes, and colors of kayaks out there. Hard to know which kind is best for you, I'd recommend that you rent a lot of different kayaks to see which one suits you best.  Try to visit a local kayak shop and see if they have "try out" days- a very good way to get into different kayaks at no cost.
I have used power boats, sailboats, and I find that I like kayaks best of all.
If I can give more help- give me a holler back- I like kayaks-
Ed


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 17, 2017)

Ed Mashburn said:


> Hip-
> 
> If I can give more help- give me a holler back- I like kayaks-
> Ed


What do I take? And how do I take it if the kayak doesn't have dry storage? One of the rental places also rents 'floating coolers' that tie to the kayak.
I have water shoes.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 17, 2017)

Hip- the most important thing to take is a good personal floatation device. If you rent, they'll supply, but if you get a kayak of your own, I recommend you buy a well-fitted PFD.
AS for what you take, drinking water in a small thermos type bottle is good.
For dry storage, I like extra-big Ziploc bags- hold cameras, food, extra dry clothes.  They fit inside the hull of the kayak and do a good job of keeping things dry for me.
Floating coolers are good if you're taking lots of beer to drink.
Where are you going paddeling?  It makes a big difference if you're on flat water- lakes, pond or moving water- streams and rivers.  If you're on flat water, you won't get as wet as on moving water.
You'll have a good time paddling, I think- Ed


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 17, 2017)

I used to have a kayak about 15 years ago, and I loved it !  I had a friend that also had a kayak, and we would load hers and mine into the back of my little Mazda pickup and head for one of the nearby lakes. 
We only kayaked in still water, so we didn't have to be as experienced as you would need to be if you were going to be in running water. It was still a lot of fun for two little old ladies, and we both enjoyed looking for fish in the water as we paddled along. 
I have never had very good balance, and my kayak was one of those that you pretty much sit on top of. there was a depressionto sit in and put my legs; but I didn't have to actually get inside of the kayak like you do on a regular one. 
Even though I was never very experienced, it was one of the things that I most enjoyed doing in the summer, and I miss having a kayak.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2017)

A minister was getting tired of hearing excuses from his parishioners about why they weren't in church on Sunday.  It seemed that everyone in church went kayaking every time the weather was good on the weekend.  "Sorry, Reverend", they'd say, "it was such a good day for kayaking! We'll try to get to church next Sunday."

So he decided to preach a sermon on the sin of letting recreational activities such as kayaking keep you from coming to church.  He read it to his wife and she approved.

The next weekend, at the last minute, his wife was called away to take of her mother and the minister decided to not give the kayaking sermon until his wife came back, instead falling back on one of his better sermons, a fiery discourse on sex.   When his wife came back later in the week, he forgot to tell her that he had switched sermons and she neglected to ask him how it had gone.

At Wednesday prayer meeting, one of the old ladies mentioned to his wife, "Mrs. Brown, that was a wonderful sermon Reverend Brown preached last Sunday.  It just HAD to be said and he said it so well!"  "Why, thank you, Mrs. Smith," said the Reverend's clueless wife, "He really doesn't know much about it.  He's only done it twice.....once before we were married and once after and both times he fell off."


----------



## DaveA (Aug 20, 2017)

Our kids enjoy kayaking and often spend time on the Saco River, in Maine.  They also use them on the lake where they have their cottage.  I've never used one but have used the canoe and paddleboat that is there as well.  Here's one, as well as the paddleboat, tied up to the pier at the cottage.

We're heading up there next week, and will be there until early October.  The fall season is an enjoyable time in Maine and the foliage change is usually colorful.


----------



## Trade (Sep 20, 2017)

I've decided to get into paddling. Over the past six weeks or so I have acquired a trailer, a canoe, and a Kayak all on craigslist. 

I'll share with you a few things I've learned. First of all, hold out for what you want. It will eventually show up for sale. Second of all do not pay any more than 1/2 of what the item sells for new. And that is if it's what you want, and it's in excellent condition. Third if it's what you are looking for and the price is fair, buy it. Don't risk losing a good deal by trying to get a few bucks off the price. Good deals go fast. 


The first thing I bought was a trailer. It was a $1500 set up new and it  was in great shape, They had it listed for $900, I offered them $800  and they said yes right away. I should have started lower, but that was before I made up my 1/2 of retail max rule. 

This is it: 




Next I got this Old Town Guide canoe for $300. It retails for $800. I paid the guy his asking price because I felt it was fair. I'm not going to try to talk someone down if their asking price is fair. 





Some people out there overprice their stuff. I responded to one ad where  the guy was trying to sell a Kayak that retailed for $1400 new for  $1200. I really should have just passed it by but I liked it so I  offered him $800 which was too much. Looking back on it I should have  offered him $600 and then been willing to go up to my 1/2 retail limit  of $700. He came back with $1000 which was still way too high. I told  him $800 was my max and that that was a fair price for a kayak that retailed for $1400. He got all huffy and started arguing with me about his kayak sold for way more than that new so I politely said goodbye.  That was Aug. 29th. I checked this morning and he still had it for sale  but he's dropped his price to $900. That's still too much, but maybe  he'll find a sucker. If he comes back to me and asks me if my $800 offer  is still on the table I'm going to say no, but I'll give you $600. That's because he's an asshole who overpriced his stuff and then tried to bullshit me that is was worth more.  

The last thing I bought was this Necky Gannet ii Tandem kayak. It retailed for $1300 new nad the guy had it priced at $450. More than fair, so I paid him the asking price. In the second picture you can see that I modified the trailer I bought slightly. I moved the crossbars forward and put more space between then so that the Kayak, or canoe I'm hauling won't overhang the back so much. Cost me $26 bucks for some extra parts. Should have been less but I had to buy a whole kit just to get one U bolt that had to be of a specific design.


----------

